# nos veremos las caras este domingo



## Dorothea

Como todos sabéis, España y Alemania se enfrentan en la final de la eurocopa este domingo. Tengo un amigo alemán que le quiero decir: "nos veremos las caras este domingo!" pero en plan de broma 

Alguien me lo traduce en alemán? no tengo ni idea :-S


----------



## EvilWillow

Podrías decir "_Am Sonntag stehen wir uns von Angesicht zu Angesicht gegenüber._" 

von Angesicht zu Angesicht = cara a cara

Pero eventualmente sustituiría _wir_ (nosotros) por  _unsere Mannschaften_ (nuestros equipos) o por algo similar para que no parezca que hables de ti mismo y de tu amigo alemán (o será eso un parte de la broma? no sé):

"_Am Sonntag stehen sich unsere Mannschaften von Angesicht zu Angesicht gegenüber._"


----------



## langalejandro

EvilWillow said:


> "_Am Sonntag stehen sich unsere Mannschaften von Angesicht zu Angesicht gegenüber._"



¿No sería: "_Am Sonntag stehen unsere Mannschaften __sich __von Angesicht zu Angesicht gegenüber._"?

Saludos,

Ale


----------



## elroy

langalejandro said:


> ¿No sería: "_Am Sonntag stehen unsere Mannschaften __sich __von Angesicht zu Angesicht gegenüber._"?


 La frase de EvilWillow es correcta.  _Sich_ no tiene que ir después del sujeto.  En este caso, la frase suena mucho mejor como la ha escrito EvilWillow.


----------



## langalejandro

elroy said:


> la Frase De Evilwillow Es Correcta.  _sich_ No Tiene Que Ir Después Del Sujeto.  En Este Caso, La Frase Suena Mucho Mejor Como La Ha Escrito Evilwillow.


Gracias!!!


----------



## vmrweb

Beide Sätze sind völlig in Ordnung, langalejandro, aber der von EvilWillow hört sich für deutsche Ohren ein wenig eleganter an.

Zur ursprünglichen Frage von Dorothea:
Die vorgeschlagenen Übersetzungen klingen wie eine sachliche Beschreibung, sie sucht aber eine humorvolle Drohung, una amenaza entre bromas y veras!?

Meine Vorschläge (keine direkten Übersetzungen sondern kulturelle Äquivalente):
- "man sieht sich am Sonntag..."
- "am Sonntag werdet ihr uns richtig kennenlernen!"

Viele Grüße


----------

